
Google tracks link clicks in Hangouts - colanderman
Open a Hangouts chat from the GMail web client.  Send a URL to someone (or receive one).  Right-click → Inspect Element; the actual link will be a redirect through google.com.<p>I can&#x27;t be the only one who thinks Google is severely violating user trust by tracking clicks in supposedly private conversations.  (I know Facebook does this too, but I don&#x27;t think anyone would be surprised at Facebook&#x27;s behavior.)
======
anon011
Really, well I am pretty shocked if it is liked that. Although firewall
settings are different, it may be possible that some
[https://viebb.com/entertainment/free-unblocked-movies-
websit...](https://viebb.com/entertainment/free-unblocked-movies-websites-
online/) sites are blocked. You can use VPN services or Socks proxy sites to
access these sites

